# Pleco Untouched By Ich...?



## SpooF89 (Jul 24, 2012)

This isn't so much an _'I need help'_ thread but more of a curious question.

I have just spent the past few days trying to fight off an outbreak of ich and although I lost a few fish, I finally seem to have it under control. With that being said, my Bristlenose Pleco has shown no signs of distress or has had any visible white spots through the whole ordeal. 

I know it's probably a stupid question but Pleco's aren't immune to ich, are they?


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

SpooF89 said:


> This isn't so much an _'I need help'_ thread but more of a curious question.
> 
> I have just spent the past few days trying to fight off an outbreak of ich and although I lost a few fish, I finally seem to have it under control. With that being said, my Bristlenose Pleco has shown no signs of distress or has had any visible white spots through the whole ordeal.
> 
> I know it's probably a stupid question but Pleco's aren't immune to ich, are they?


Nope, but I have read that fish can gain resistance to ich outbreaks, over time and with each passing outbreak. Though in an aquarium, it is only time and ignorance before a fish will be infected.


----------

